# sensemilla tip of the month!



## jjsunderground (Aug 23, 2007)

grow in colder temperatures 65 dgrees during vegatative and flowering when using simsemilla seeds, or to induce fortify female traits.


:holysheep:​


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2007)

"simsemilla *seeds"*..?
Spanish sin semilla, *seedless*
there is no such thing, as "sensemilla "seeds"...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 23, 2007)

:giggle: LMAO:holysheep: :fly:LMAO:giggle:


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you saying you've never heard of Sensimellia!!:shocked: 
 That is weird. I've always heard of it but now thinking, how does it reproduce?

 Old heads are always talking about it.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> That is weird. I've always heard of it but now thinking, how does it reproduce?
> 
> Old heads are always talking about it.


 
it's what most of us grow....female plant that is grown to maturity without pollenation. seedless bud.
To make it reproduce just toss a male or hermi in with it and walla not sensimellia anymore.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 23, 2007)

Or he could mean the bank, Sensi Seeds...what are you really trying to say JJ??


----------



## the_riz (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont think he knows..


----------



## walter (Aug 23, 2007)

sensimilla is when any breed of marijuana is kept from being fertilized. Some plants have a strong tendency to be hermapradites and are harder to keep from being fertilized. If there was a breed that just did not have seeds, how would it reproduce?


----------



## walter (Aug 23, 2007)

Marijuana plants are either male or female . The male Marijuana plants produce pollen which pollinates the flowers  of  the  female  Marijuana plant, which once pollenized, produce seeds . If the female Marijuana plant  isn't  pollenized  (if  there  are  no  male  Marijuana plants  nearby  producing pollen), the flower/buds continue to develop and produce THC. Female Marijuana plants  which  are  not  pollenized  are  referred  to  as *sinsemilla without seeds). Usually 30-50% of the Marijuana plants are male. this is somthing i piced up off the internet,,*


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 24, 2007)

Most people think sinsemilli is a strain of MJ. That's where the confusion is coming from. Thanks for clearing it up for me Mutt!

 Just proves not to listen to dumba**'s. Or to put it nicely, you can't just believe what some random person say's. You must do some thinking or studying on your own as well. 

 Don't give info unless you know what it is you're talking about!! You people know who you are.


----------

